# Instalacja na SSD

## bobo_bobo

Witam,

Mam laptopa LENOVO ThinkPad W520 4276-39U i7-2820QM 8GB + OCZ Vertex 4 VTX4-25SAT3-256G

Moje system na HDD działa dobrze.

Kupiłem właśnie dysk SSD "Vertex 4" i zastanawiam się jak zainstalować system a żeby zmiana z HDD na SSD była jak najbardziej odczuwalna. Mam zamiar jeszcze dokupić zamiennik żeby w miejsce DVD włożyć ten dysk HDD na dane ale to może jeszcze jakiś czas potrwać a także dołożyć ram chce mieć dwie kości po 8GB.

W internecie można znaleźć trochę informacji na ten temat ale większość jest dość starych i nastawiona na wydłużenie żywotności starych dysków SSD. Ja nie chce wydłużać żywotności dysku w nieskończoność zepsuje się wymieni się na nowy  :Razz: 

Chciałbym raczej maksymalnie zwiększyć szybkość i bezpieczeństwo systemu. 

Macie może jakieś propozycje ??

Może jakieś katalogi przenieść na RAM ? 

Co Wy o tym sądzicie ?

----------

## womperm

Pierwsze co bym zrobił to katalog /tmp do tmpfs.

Przydało też by się portage przenieść czyli /var/tmp/.

Z tym wydłużaniem wydłużaniem żywotności dysku to wcale nie mit.

Dyski SSD mają miejszą żywotnośc niż HDD, także przeniósł bym prawie całą partycje /.

Z powyższymi wyjątkami powinno być ok, ew. /home sobie przenieś na HDD.

----------

## bobo_bobo

jeszcze nie kopiłem zamiennika z DVD na HDD wiec mam tylko jeden dysk w laptopie.

zmiany jakie dokonałem to dopisałem w Fstab "realtime,discard" do partycji EXT4

i przeniosłem  własnie /tmp do tmpfs.

O żywotności dysku się nie boje mam gwarancje na 5lat wiec jak padnie po 5,5 to kupie drugi  :Razz: 

Jak na razie

```

 ~ $ sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda1

Hasło:

/dev/sda1:

 Timing cached reads:   20180 MB in  2.00 seconds = 10101.32 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads: 500 MB in  1.15 seconds = 436.63 MB/sec

```

----------

## caruso

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Solid_State_Disk

+ wyłączony swap jeśli desktop

----------

## p04ty

Mój fstab na SSD:

```
/dev/sda2<----->/<-----><------><------>ext4<--><------>defaults,noatime,nobarrier,discard<----><------>0 1          

/dev/sda3<----->/home<-><------><------>ext4<--><------>defaults,nodev,nosuid,noatime,nobarrier,discard>0 2          

/dev/sda4<----->none<--><------><------>swap<--><------>sw<----><------><------><------><------><------>0 0          

tmpfs<-><------>/tmp<--><------><------>tmpfs<-><------>noexec,nodev,nosuid,size=512m,mode=1777>0 0                  

tmpfs<-><------>/var/tmp/portage<------>tmpfs<-><------>exec,nosuid,nodev,size=7168m<--><------><------>0 0
```

Poza tym portage montowane w squashfs. Niestety linki do wiki nie działają w chwili obecnej, ale tu jest skrypt a  tu konfig.

Do tego IO Scheduler: No-op.

A co do swap do być musi, ale zmienia się wartość swapiness w /etc/sysctl.conf by system nie swapował bez potrzeby jeśli ma kilka GB pamięci.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *p04ty wrote:*   

> Do tego IO Scheduler: No-op.

 

Nie‑op. Długo miałem ustawiony noop dla SSD, ale któregoś pięknego dnia trafiłem na artykuł o mitach i wróciłem do cfq.

 *wiki.gentoo wrote:*   

> On many sites you are suggested to use the noop scheduler with your SSD. While this might be true for the Intel X-25 drives which are optimized for random read/write operation, it is a performance killer for most other SSDs which are optimized for contiguous read/write (a lot of JMicron-based SSDs are). The cfq scheduler gives much better performance for these drives

 

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Panowie, odkopuję stary wątek, jako pierwszy wynik z google.

Otóż również kupiłem takowy dysk, przy czym z gwarancją 10 letnią.

Wszystko rozumiem, do czego się dostosuję, - nie bardzo potrafię jednak znaleźć informacje dotyczcej 

parametru `nobarrier' w pliku fstab. Za co on jest odpowiedzialny? - w moim manie pl jak i znalezionym 

w internecie nic nie znalazłem.

Przy okazji, gdyby jakieś dodatkowe informacje były istotne a pojawiły się od czasu założenia 

tego tematu do czasów nam współczesnych - za przytoczenie ich będę wdzięczny.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## gexcite

 *Quote:*   

> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/get-ext4-faster-using-using-mount-option-nobarrier-4175463340/

 

----------

## sebas86

To jest jedna z tych opcji, która niby miała poprawić niezawodność systemu plików a w rzeczywistości drastycznie redukuje wydajność całego systemu. Opłaca się wyłączyć również na klasycznym talerzowcu. Przez tą małą opcję jedna źle napisana aplikacja, która za często wymusza synchronizację potrafi zablokować dostęp do dysku dla całej reszty (przykład to Liferea z masą kanałów RSS/Atom w czasie gdy się synchronizuje).

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Dzięki Panowie za info  :Smile: 

----------

